# Blending 3 styles that are actually one style



## Munkyjitsudo (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm a DZR a student under a wally jay instructor. I'm hoping one day to teach, I've also studied judo and I know how judo was derived from Kodenkan (DZR) jujitsu, and how BJJ was derived from Kodenkan judo. I've always thought about training them all together and then blending in all there concepts, would make one hell of a system, with the locking of DZR, throws of Judo, and ground work of BJJ. You see for the people who are not to familiar with DZR jujitsu, it was the predecessor to Judo and BJJ, they have pretty much ALL the same techniques but in Judo the throws are broken down so much better and in BJJ the ground work is also broken down a lot better with a lot of refinements to the techniques. In my opinion I do not think the schools should of split, but more should of been just old fashioned Kodenkan Jujitsu but evolved, combining these systems for me would be like reuniting schools and creating a more complete and better jujitsu system. What do you guys think of this idea?


----------



## DavidCC (Feb 10, 2007)

Munkyjitsudo said:


> I'm a DZR a student under a wally jay instructor. I'm hoping one day to teach, I've also studied judo and I know how judo was derived from Kodenkan (DZR) jujitsu, and how BJJ was derived from Kodenkan judo. I've always thought about training them all together and then blending in all there concepts, would make one hell of a system, with the locking of DZR, throws of Judo, and ground work of BJJ. You see for the people who are not to familiar with DZR jujitsu, it was the predecessor to Judo and BJJ, they have pretty much ALL the same techniques but in Judo the throws are broken down so much better and in BJJ the ground work is also broken down a lot better with a lot of refinements to the techniques. In my opinion I do not think the schools should of split, but more should of been just old fashioned Kodenkan Jujitsu but evolved, combining these systems for me would be like reuniting schools and creating a more complete and better jujitsu system. What do you guys think of this idea?


 
Well, that might be more fun than getting really really good at any one of them.


----------



## Munkyjitsudo (Feb 10, 2007)

DavidCC said:


> Well, that might be more fun than getting really really good at any one of them.


 
I do agree with training in one martial art and getting really good at that just one. But if you were ever in a serious kodenkan dojo you'd know it's an old saying to train in judo to improve ones character. Because for the kodenkan jujitsu and judo teachers and students thought it was neccesary to train in them both, my sensei also advises it so I listened and studied judo for awhile. BJJ is an off shoot of judo that takes the kodenkan ground work to a new level in which it woul dblend very easily into the training system as opposed to combing like karate, capoeira, and aikido. This is a lot different all these systems blend perfectly together, the warmups are the same except for a few minor adjustments in each different style. All the techniques are the same besides the excluvies that judo and BJJ have.


----------



## wolfpac12321 (Feb 11, 2007)

hello everyone this is my first post!! and iv been training brazilian jiu jitsu for 6 months now and where i train we do something like that, we mostly do ground work but off and on we do locks and self defence (gracie self defence) which is to my knowledge very similar to traditional ju jitsu and we also do a little judo for tournaments. I thought most BJJ schools did that also


----------



## Darth F.Takeda (Feb 11, 2007)

As long as your schedual  permits adoquate recovery, time to make a living and to have a life=), then I think you have a solid plan.

 A few of our Shodan's are also DZR  instructors.

 I work with a Modern Arnis/Small Circle Jujitsu instructor, and it fits well with our Combat and Aiki Jujutsu  well. 

 Judo style Throws and  grappling are part of our style,  and  we  also   adopt techniques from other styles, that work.

 A  group of us get together on Fridays, to work throws and grappling,  much as  our Judo and BJJ cousins do.

 That supplaments the Joint locks and destructions,neck cranks, breaks  and chokes,throws  and grappling ino our style.

 The  Aiki Jujutsu is very formal,and  well rooted in the past, the Combat Jujutsu is alot more  flexable, as are the threats  one might face.

 Shugyo!

  D


----------



## jjfighter (Mar 7, 2007)

My name is Matt, I'm a first dan in Kobukai Ju-Jitsu: http://www.kobukaijujitsu.com/

What you are saying is basically our "style" or what I consider pure Ju-Jitsu.  We have the strong core throws and takedowns on judo and wrestling, strong ground fighting like BJJ, and aikijitsu.  The art personally fits me very well.  We do well in grappling and MMA fights, but also have a strong "martial arts" group.  

Our downside is the fact that if you plan on competing in pure BJJ competitions or pure Judo competitions, we are still not a pure BJJ or pure Judo black belt equal.  But if you are looking to learn real Ju-Jitsu I think you can't go wrong!


----------



## Gentle Fist (Mar 10, 2007)

I know a guy that teaches a system that is exactly what you are talking about.  He runs a club in Sarasota, FL and is one hell of a nice guy + really knows his stuff.  His usjjf bio is here http://www.usjjf.org/bio/DelValle/index.htm .


----------



## wolfpac12321 (Mar 10, 2007)

wow hes currently learning brazilian jiu jitsu under charles dos anjos, thats my teacher, its a small world


----------



## MarkBarlow (Mar 12, 2007)

Munkyjitsudo said:


> , I've also studied judo and I know how judo was derived from Kodenkan (DZR) jujitsu,



Jigoro Kano used Kito Ryu Jujutsu and Tenjin Shinyo along with a handful of other systems for the basis of Kodokan Judo.  While it's an excellent style, DZR was not a parent art of Judo.


----------

